# How old were you and what gun?



## Buck36 (Apr 10, 2008)

My son is turning seven this year. He has been going hunting turkey and deer with me for the past three years. He has been great about being quiet, learning, and not ever touching the gun in the blind. Squirrel season has me wondering if I should let him have a crack at it. The problem is I don't know what would be the best age to let him start shooting a gun. How young is too young?

How old were you when you started hunting? What gun did you use and what gun would you recommend for a kid today?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Twelve years old with Stevens Favorite. Prior to that I had learned to shoot with a Daisy air rifle from age nine.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

had many BB and pellet guns till around 12 then started with a believe a stevens 20ga...dont rush it!! get him an air rifle and have him practice WITH YOU PREASENT and you will have a good feel of when the time if right to get a 22 and/or .410...IMO at 6 yrs old he is no way able to understand the full responsibility of a firearm...just my .02!!! good luck and enjoy your times together...it will only get better!!


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

i carried a BB gun until i was 8.the first hunting action i had was the farmer and my dad set me up. the farmer found one of his chickens dead and frozen as a rock he stood it up in the snow when my dad and i returned from the woods [rabbit hunting] he saw the chicken and said to me shoot it and i did but the bb"s were not making it run or move my dad was laughing his ass off. i will never forget that. my second gun was 16 gauge H-R single shot i shot my first rabbit at the chicken farm. i was about 10 then.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree with wave warrior 6 is too young..A BB gun under dad's supervision would be the way to go...At the age of 12 move to a 22 or 410..Kids have to learn the proper way to handle something that can kill...As they say People kill People not Guns...At the age of 6 it is impossible for a youngster to hold a long gun up to there shoulder...Don't rush it.....JIM....CL....


----------



## oucat (Aug 18, 2005)

I used a BB gun to hunt rabits and other small game at first. I got a single shot 410 that I used under strict supervision around 8-9. I was not allowed to go to deer camp until I was 12 or so. 

Like everyone else said, there is no rush to put a gun in someones hands.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

I got my first air rifle when I was 9 or 10. I got a cheap New England firearms single shot 20 guage at 12. IMO 11-12 is the right age for a shotgun. Some kids younger than that may be mature enough for a rifle (.22), but you may as well just get them a high-powered air rifle.


----------



## iceman71 (Jul 25, 2010)

Carried a BB/pellet gun my first year, had to show my Dad I could handle the gun properly while in the woods. Then got an H&R 20 gauge single shot when I was 10.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I had bb and pellet guns from 10 yr. and bows always. I got my first hunting licsense at 12. My uncle would come and take me hunting with a 20ga. single shot because my father did not hunt. I was able to have .22 at 16 and bought my first shotgun at 18. My mother hated guns and my father was indifferent. It was my uncle that came to my rescue as the voice of reason. Most of my youth was hunting with a 30lb. long bow chasing all small game.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

I was 8 or 9 when I got my first BB gun, then a few years later came the H&R 4/10.
My daughter is 8 and I just got her first gun last week. It is a daisy Red Ryder. I can not begin to tell you how much fun we have had with this gun so far.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I was going small game hunting with my dad before I was 5 years old. All I did was go along...did some brush busting but not much as we hunted with dogs. I had a Daisey model 880 when I was 6 years old. It was powerful and accurate....I killed small game and barn pigeons with it. Don't waste your money on a Daisey 880 now - cheap, plastic crap with no accuracy.

I got my hunting license at age 8 and a Remington .22 LR pump (still got it of course). I wasn't allowed to handle the rifle...dad always carries/held it - even when shooting targets. I killed my first squirrel that year with it. 

I was also shooting a recurve bow at this age...I think it was a women's model - it was too large and I couldn't draw it all the way. I was allowed to shoot my bow alone into the straw bales targets at the house. I only had field tips and my arrow speed was probably 50ft/second.

At 10 I received a Martin youth compound bow and began preparing to bow hunt deer. After a year and half of practice and some growing, I was able to draw the bow set enough to hunt legally. I hunted alone on our property every day after school and killed a yearling doe on Oct 26th at age 11. I've never been more excited to this day - I floated all the way to the house on pride. It was a tiny doe...probably had just lost it's spots - I still have the mount today

That X-mas (I had turned 12) I received an Ithaca .20 pump action shotgun. I was pretty much allowed to hunt alone with a gun from that following season forward. That would have made me 13. I know my mother disagreed with this, but dad won out. I had been around firearms and bows my entire life...had shot light caliber pistols (.22 & .25) and .22LR with my dad since I was 5 years old.

I'll say I wasn't the "typical" kid either...very mature and aware. I knew guns were tools (grew up on a farm) and they were meant to be used for a job and nothing more. In reflection I can tell you I didn't screw off or anything. I was careful.

That being said I have a son and there isn't any way I'd let him do what I did as a young boy. My folks were probably worn out (I was the youngest), but I know they trusted me. But, I was seriously building tree stands 20 ft high and hunting small game and deer without restriction at age 12. I even kept my weapons in my bedroom locked up in a closet cabinet with my knives. I hope I can "let go" of my son to an extent when I feel he is ready. Every kid is different and some are never responsible enough...my 16 year old nephew wouldn't be trusted to handle a firearm unsupervised for even a moment.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

well i have pictures of me with A 32CAL AMERICAN BULLDOG. tucked in the front of my diper broken of course! but my grandfather had me shooting on the farm by the time i was 6. when i was 10 he gave me a 22cal bolt action single shot and 100 rounds. he said. dont shoot yourself and come back when your outta shells....lol. i still have that gun thus started the hunting small game, my first real hunt was when i was 12, i think its great to get them out and teach them all you can about guns. shooting targets is one thing but when they see what it can do to a live animal is another.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

I too had to carry a bb gun first to show my Dad I could handle the gun properly while in the woods. Then got an ithaca model 37 20ga when I was 12


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> I too had to carry a bb gun first to show my Dad I could handle the gun properly while in the woods. Then got an ithaca model 37 20ga when I was 12


That's the same for me except I got a 16 gauge model 37. Still have that gun.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

12 yrs old. Harrington & Richardson 16 gauge single shot. I was small for my age and had trouble shouldering that gun cleanly until I turned 13. So I guess the short answer is it depends on the kid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Pre 9 I had a crosman pump 22 pellet, shot in the basement at the little plastic green army men and the bell target. Around 12 dad got me a winchester 20 pump, like the rest I still have my first gun. Squirrel hunted first then went for rabbits. First rabbit hunt I got two sitting together with one shot. I could take any gun from the cabinet and shoot, but just used the 22 & 32 pistols & 22 pump rifle. Did not take a gun to the inlaws and had to hunt rabbit and quail with a 22 rifle. Got a couple rabbits and 1 quail running down the fence row. For a long time that's what I hunted until the deer bug got me. Now there is no time for rabbits, too bad.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

8 I used a 22 to learn how to shoot,,,at 10 I had a 16 ga single shot for Pheasants and Rabbits,,that was a dangerous gun it had no safety but you had to cock the hammer,but it was all we could afford ,,at 12 I got a 870 12 ga and started to hunt ducks also,the stock was to long and really kicked,,but by 14 I grew in to it,,when I grew up no one had any money,,I cut alot of grass and shoveled a bunch of snow,to get $79.95,,now that is just a little over 2 hrs pay,,

I forgot at 18 I started with a AR 15.M60. M2 & 106 recoil-less, little did I know ,,I would really need this knowledge in the future


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Started with a BB gun at age 7 (so Dad knew I knew how to safely handle a gun). Passed the hunter safety course at 8. Shot my first bushy-tail that same year with a bolt action .410. It depends on the maturity of the kid at that age. Some are bouncing off the walls still..some are more mature. Definately start out with a BB gun and the hunter safety course.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

i tagged along with dad squirrel hunting when i was 5. shot my first .22 at 6, only with dad's or uncles supervision. got my own .22 when i was 10. still only under supervision. when i was 12 dad got me an iver johnson 12 ga. and i was able to go out on my own. for my 14th birthday, dad got me an ithica 37 12 ga. (44 years ago). when uncle john passed, dad got his ithica 37 16ga. (i was grown up), and gave it to me. like it's been said, every child is different, and you being their dad will know when the time is right. some kids are ready at 9 or 10. some kids at 20 can't be trusted to oil a wheelbarrow.


----------



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

I was 6 and I was using a 410


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Only you know your child. I was in the woods when I was 3. I spent most of my childhood in the woods. I got a breakover pellet gun when I was 5. I recieved my first shotgun when I was 7, a New England .410 single shot. Spent the first year learnig how to shoot it and handle it properly. After that I was aloud to hunt rabbits and squirrel. I wasnt aloud to go to deer camp till I was 15. Mom watched the news every deer gun season and deer hunting was just way too dangerous, lol. I'm looking forward to taking my son hunting with me. I dont know at what age he will be aloud to carry his own gun. I guess I'll know when the time comes!!


----------



## Buck36 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you to everyone for the responses. I really helps to get the opinions of fellow hunters. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Boondock77 (Nov 28, 2007)

Was taught to respect the firearm before I ever got handle time with them. I'd go hunting with dad learn what he had to teach about the elements and surroundings he'd take the shots and I would clean the gear. I did this till I was about 6, after proving I knew how to care and respect the tool, I recieved a Crossman Air rifle, it would easily pump up to 1200fps(100fps per pump, more than enough to take squirrels and birds) but I was never strong enough to get it past 3-6 pumps half the time and used that till dad was confident and then he moved me on to heavier stuff, by about 8 I was taking/dressing my own game. (still cleaning the gear but, well worth it)

I think it comes down to how confident you are with your child. There isn't a set of rules or stages layed out to when you get stuff... think it just comes down to when you believe he is ready, and I believe you'll know when the time comes. Sounds like you have a good one on your hands now, just dont skip that bb gun stage(something about it).


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I walked and played beagle for two yrs MT handed,Dad and Gramps would let me shoot a few shots at old cans on ocasion.I then carried a MT 410 and two shells in my pocket.
I remember following a set of pheasant tracks in the snow, winding around a frozen 
creek. Grampa pointed out how his spurs were draggin in the snow.We followed those tracks up and over to a flat field, and the snow started falling.His trks led us rite to a big ol brier patch.The plan was laid.Dad told me get a shell and LOAD MY GUN load my gun i said?.Yes and hurry.Gramps was going to kick arond the brieers and flush the bird
.I was to get FIRST SHOT( OHMMMGGG ).I remember gramps kikn around the briars,dad was coachin me,get ready.The old 410 finger on the hammer hrts a poundin.Then OUT blasts a BIGOLROOSTER!, KAKAKAKA, BOOOOM THE BIRD DROPS.I look in amazement cause I never shot. I froze at the sight of that ol rooster, Dad shot him and i cryed. YOU NEVER GAVE ME A CHANCE TO SHOOT DAD!!.THANK GRAMPS AND DAD.Im sure there still chasing roosters somewhere


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

i carried a pellet gun untill I was 12, at 13 I got my first shotgun, at 14 was allowed to rabbit and squirrel hunt alone..I dont believe I would let a kid under the age of 12 handle a firearm in the field that could kill someone.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

Started out with an old daisy BB gun at 6 shooting
those little green army men across the basement 
into a box and a wool army blanket so I could collect
and reuse the BB"s (LOL).
At 10 my dad got me an H&R 20ga. (full choke still have it)
But couldn't go by myself or with friends until I was 12.

Things were a bit different back then,we (me and mrtwister)
hunted behind our houses (rabbits and birds) in the village limits
no more than a hundred yards behind other homes.

Now the law would be called and parents would be in trouble.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

Started with BB guns and shooting 22's on the back porch with my father and brother at about 4 or 5. First time hunting was for squirrels in the first grade - a .410 that was taller than I was. Our father promised us a new gun for every year of school with perfect attendance. I went 9 straight years - my brother went 12 for 12 and dad almost fulfilled his promise before his death but I think we got something more out of it than just a gun. 

I think we were fortunate to have been raised around guns because they are a useful tool to learn and has came in handy quite a few times in all of these years.

All Thumbs


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I went hunting with my father and brother starting at 6-7 and was given my first gun (BB gun) at 9-10 started shooting a shotgun at 11-12 with my fathers supervision ( we would go squirrel hunting with one gun between us) My own shotgun at 12-13 that I could only use while hunting with him. Finally turned loose on my own(hunting with him but not beside him) at 14-15 and completely on my own at 16

My father was a fanatic about gun safety and I'm glad he was. I have passed on those same philosophies to my son.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Had to follow and carry a broom handle or stick till about 8 years old. Got a H&R 20ga. for Christmas at 9. First rifle was a Nylon66 Rem. .22 auto. at 10. If I did something stupid while carrying a gun, my Dad would beat me like a rented mule.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

my 1st gun came at Christmas around 1972 or so.it was a single shot ithaca saddle gun in 20 gauge.the next summer i saved up enough money(about $65)to buy the matching rifle in a .22.
i still have both of them!


----------



## JMR (May 1, 2009)

I was 11 when i got my first hunting license that was the first year you could send in by mail to get a doe tag my dad gave me a ithica single shot 20gage which i had been hunting small game with the year before my dad allways instilled in me gun safety and the ethics of hunting he allways told me if you dont have a good kill shot on the first shot don't shoot. I guess thats why i was 13 when i got my first doe missed alot prior to that that kill but he tought me well.
My son is 8 and i have been working with him for a few years now and he is just now carrying his bb gun in the woods with us.


----------

